# Alumacraft MV 1648 trolling motor mount



## mfreeman451 (Mar 19, 2012)

I ordered up the factory trolling motor bow mounting bracket for my Alumacraft MV 1648 NCS and after a few weeks it finally arrived. I mocked it up in the only two possible places it could go..












Wasn't too happy with either of these spots. Mounting it towards the gunwales meant even more weight on that side of the boat, and it already has a slight list.











Mounting it in the middle would give you the best boat control, but it consumes the entire front deck when in the stow position. 


So I got the hack-saw out.. and a hammer






I also solved my problem of not knowing where to put the navigation light..






And then I cut a 1" hole using a hole-saw and riveted in my receptacle for my TM power






These are pretty popular boats so I figured I'd share my experiences..


----------



## hotshotinn (Mar 21, 2012)

thats the way to doit.i bet you will need bolts over the rivits after you use the trolling moter for awhile though.


----------



## MrSimon (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice work! =D> 

Does the TM shaft sick out over the starboard gunwale? I wouldn't think that would be a problem even if it did, unless you put a cover on the boat, or maybe when you pull up to a dock.


----------



## mfreeman451 (Mar 21, 2012)

yeah it sticks over about 6" or so, not a big deal for me really.. If you were looking to do this for a boat that sat in a dock, you might make sure the TM hangs over the opposite side you usually dock on.

Thanks everybody else, glad you liked it..


----------



## mfreeman451 (Mar 21, 2012)

and those paying attention will also notice that I mounted the bracket on wrong to the boat.. gotta flip it now


----------



## mfreeman451 (Mar 21, 2012)

hotshotinn said:


> thats the way to doit.i bet you will need bolts over the rivits after you use the trolling moter for awhile though.



bolts eh? how would you do that?


----------



## Butthead (Mar 22, 2012)

mfreeman451 said:


> hotshotinn said:
> 
> 
> > thats the way to doit.i bet you will need bolts over the rivits after you use the trolling moter for awhile though.
> ...



You just drill a couple big holes through your gunwale, duh! :LOL2: 

I'm using the same mount on my Alumacraft 1648 and I figure that if the rivets ever do come out, I'm just going to use bigger ones the next time.


----------



## mfreeman451 (Jun 14, 2012)

Popped all 3 rivets on the front and now have stress fracture in one of the corners. This mount is junk! 

Going to probably have a friend just weld it up maybe reinforce it a little bit.. I'll take pictures once we figure it out.


----------



## DaveInGA (Jun 15, 2012)

mfreeman451 said:


> Popped all 3 rivets on the front and now have stress fracture in one of the corners. This mount is junk!
> 
> Going to probably have a friend just weld it up maybe reinforce it a little bit.. I'll take pictures once we figure it out.



Just an opinion of mine, but by the time you pay the factory cost and shipping, it's about worth it to have a local fabricator guy build and weld one in for ya. That way, you get exactly what you want, located where you want and as solid as you want it.


----------

